# Latest Cherub - New Features



## moonray (Aug 18, 2017)

I have owned my new Cherub (courtesy of the ever resourceful Andy) for a few months now. Utterly fabulous machine. So different from my old Gaggia Classic. Worlds apart. Having a heat exchanger is just so much quicker, and more consistent, as you will know of course. But even little features, like the quality of the stainless steel in the steam wand, took me by surprise, much easier to keep clean.

I would like to produce a video review, which I will post here. Meanwhile, I thought I would mention one or two things that seem new in this model:



*Steam Wand tip Fitting*. The steam wand now accepts a male tip fitting, which I think is a change from previous models. Much more standard. I asked Fracino to fit me a 4 x 1.0mm tip from the outset, and although this seemed fierce to me at first, coming from the single boiler machine, I soon got used to it. But the new fitting does I think make it easier to get alternative tips without needing an adapter.


*The drip tray*. I think this also is new and improved. I am not familiar with the old one, but this seems to have a reasonable capacity and is easy to remove without spilling the contents. I am more than happy with it, so it looks like a good improvement.


Just to say for now that the Cherub did seem like a lot of money to pay out (even from Andy), but I now do not regret it at all. Every bit worth the investment.

If I spot anything else, I will post it here. All the best, Ray.


----------

